
The mysterious Voynich manuscript has finally been decoded - hourislate
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript-has-finally-been-decoded/
======
ackfoo
It has always been a challenge to tell the difference between advanced
encryption and doctor's handwriting.

~~~
Zuider
Or, in other words (to paraphrase Arthur C. Clarke's third law): Any
sufficiently advanced encryption is indistinguishable from doctor's
handwriting.

------
anotheryou
Amazing Videos about a partial decoding I'm tempted to believe in:
[https://youtu.be/4cRlqE3D3RQ](https://youtu.be/4cRlqE3D3RQ) (there is also
part 2 and an update)

Maybe the two should work together :) would make sense that parts are copied
latin in a script of another language, while a fel stars are labled in the
original language the script comes from.

